# home desperatly needed



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

im in desperate need of a loving home for a dog that has been left with me. 
Roco is adorable loving baby he is 8 months old and has not had a great start in life, when he came to me he had been crated for 23hrs a day since 7 weeks old, his owner then lost his house and dumped him. Rocos good points he loves everyone and everything from people to our rabbit, Roco seems to be good with children my friends kids play with him and he loves to be with them although i think under 7s may get knocked about as he is bit clumsy. he is abit shy but once he gets to know you he is your bestfriend. I have done done some basic training with him he walks lovely on lead, sits at the kerb, am able to let him of lead and comes back when called ( not that he wonders to far ).Its because of his wonderful soft sweet nature that im having to find him a home, he is being bullied by my young rottweiller who thinks roco is a squeaky toy, and i can see something really bad happening soon. WHY am i having problems rehoming such a wonderful boy because he is a presa canario x staffy and plenty people ( idiots ) want him but he needs a loving home he is not and will never be an ego boost for anyone (he scared of the pidgeons ). he is about the size of a lab and is fawn in colour.
If anyone can help me please contact me as i really am running out of ideas.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you approached any rescues ?
Even if they havent room for him you could ask them to post his details up at their site while he stays with you

separating the two dogs until you can rehome Roco might be a wise idea if your dog wont behave with him


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

seperating them is something that im going to have to look at but i dont have alot of space indoors for a crate big enough for him x


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

He sounds like a perfect dog for rehoming- good with small animals, and friendly to other dogs and people- he should find a home fairly easily- but its hard for one person to find a home, check it and rehome on their own- so I agree with Mese- try to contact another rescue who could help you find the right people for this lovely sounding dog!


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

unfortunatley the rescues around me wont help because of his breeding ive been told to put him to sleep and i havent got a chance, which makes me laugh ive spent my whole life with dogs and have worked with rescues back home and i dont know how anyone that thinks they know dogs can judge him without seeing him 99.9% of the time its people that ruin dogs not their breeding.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

thats really tough- whereabouts are you? I could try to ask around some of the rescues around here, see if anyone has any space. He sounds lovely! Have you got any pictures at all?


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

that would be lovely thank you, im in derby but would travel if could find him right home, the pic on my profile is rocco x x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lilmunchkin29 said:


> unfortunatley the rescues around me wont help because of his breeding ive been told to put him to sleep and i havent got a chance, which makes me laugh ive spent my whole life with dogs and have worked with rescues back home and i dont know how anyone that thinks they know dogs can judge him without seeing him 99.9% of the time its people that ruin dogs not their breeding.


You would have thought that a rescue would know enough not to condemn a dog because of his breed. That makes me so angry. Both breeds can be lovely dogs in the right hands, and I am just surprised that he is so sweet natured after the idiot that this one belonged to. How anyone can think it is ok to shove a puppy in a cage like a bloody hamster is beyond me! Sorry, no help I'm afraid, but just had to rant.

I do hope you find him the right home. Perhaps your dog will get used to him in time?


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

i know made me cross to, and my rottie does like him but Roco hates rough and tumble games which a 11 month male rottie loves so it gets nasty when Roco says no.


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

i would love him to stay but for his sake and happiness he needs his own quieter laid back family x


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Theres a few round here, I can call tomorrow when I get in if you prefer- but as there are direct numbers I think it might be best if you speak to them directly, as they'll be looking for background info and in-depth character profile of Roco- and I don't know the little lamb!

Here are two I was thinking of-

pro dogs direct, Contact Us
because of their mission statement- Pro Dogs Direct

and foal farm- Foal Farm Foal Farm

There are some others but I know that the one I'm thinking of now is jam-packed and cant help at this time- most of the other resuces I know are breed-specific, and there's one more but it's quite small, perhaps still worth a go?-

furry friends rescue- https://sites.google.com/site/furryfriendsanimalrescue/home/about-us

https://sites.google.com/site/furryfriendsanimalrescue/contact-us/test-page-4


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you so much x


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope it helps, Roco sounds like he would really flourish in the right home! I can't believe you were brushed aside for such breed-blind stereotypical reasons by other rescues! :frown: Poor Roco! Will you keep us updated on how it goes? If the above rescues can't help I'll find some more and ring around tomorrow x


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

i know shocked me to, there is a lovely lady on here who hopefully can help so fingers crossed, will keep u updated, wish he could stay here but he just to sweet and queit to rough and tumble with mine. but i wont let him be someones status symbol so thank you to everyone for your help.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Will he grow into a big dog (off to google piccy of Presa de Canario (sp)) as there are a couple of large breed dog rescues who it may be worth speaking to?

Large Breed Dog Rescue

Iron Mountain Dog Rescue - they only have facebook page atm rather than website but should be able to get contact details from them.

Not sure where they are based.

Good luck!


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Em, I'm in contact with both of them over this boy - cross your fingers :001_cool:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

had a msg from molosser rescue she waiting to hear from couple of places to. im so grateful for all the help for this lovely boy.


----------



## lilmunchkin29 (Jan 17, 2011)

still no home for roco, starting to think im being to picky but just want a perfect home its what he deserves. x


----------

